# Any success stories of having treatment 48 hours after LH Surge?



## sophia_snail

I am just wondering whether anyone has successfully conceived through DIUI when they  got a positive ovulation test on a Saturday and had treatment on a Monday?(or postponed treatment for 48 hours for some other reason). Someone on the IUI forum says that she was advised not to have treatment in that cycle as the egg would not have lasted past sunday, but at MFS it seems to be standard practice.

We are just waiting for the smiley face to begin our first treatment which could well be on Saturday and now worried. Its a lot of money (£1115) and potential disappointment if the treatment isn't going to work anyway. 

I am so nervous/ excited/ hopeful  it is unreal....

SOPHIA.


----------



## single.mummy

Hi

We have had treatment through MFS and they have said that you can successfully have treatment on a Monday if you smile on a Saturday but I have to say that I am a little more doubting. I have been very fortunate to have a DD and DS and am now expecting Number 3, all thanks to MFS. However what I did find out trying for DD was that I would get a smile at lunch time. So MFS told me to test in the morning and I would get a negative, but if I tested later at lunchtime I got the smile, so if I then tested the following day and got the "smile" and it was a Saturday and they did the IUI on the Monday it would be more like 60/72 hours after the "smile" - if you see what I mean. So I started testing later in the day and once I did I fell pregnant with DD.

When TTC #3 I kept smiling on a Saturday, so kept missing treatment, so they put me on the pill for a month to shift my Periods (as I am very regular 28 days, so it would not have shifted by itself) and it worked and I fell pregnant.

So I would say that if you are not happy just speak to them and see if they can help you. You will probably get to know your body (though sometimes it can still surprise you!!)

Good luck with MFS and TTC. I really had a positive experience with them and if you talk to them they can explain things.


----------



## sophia_snail

Thank you for taking the time to reply, I found it very reassuring. My cycle is anything from 29 - 35 days so I could land with a smiley anytime! I noticed tesco had some ovulation tests that you do later in the day so I might purchase some of those to use as well as the clear blue fertility monitor, so I can pinpoint to the nearest 12 hours what is happening when!


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Sophia,

We have a beautiful son thanks to MFS whom was born from having a medicated IUI on a Monday following a smiley face on a Saturday! So it can work. But do understand people's fears about having a late insem after a surge, and even we have discussed whether we would be happy to do this again with limited sibling sperm available. It's such a hard call but agree best to speak to MFS if you worried about it, as I think that is what we would do this time around.

Wishing you lots of luck with TTC with MFS!  

S x


----------



## tinabean

Hi Sophia

Just wanted to say we are with MFS and they are lovely.  Just speak to them if you have any issues at all.

We had IUI last Saturday so I am on 2WW now!

When I was testing I used the Clear Blue Ovulation Kit which is ok to be used in the morning and afternoon about £17.

Good Luck

Tina x


----------



## MandMtb

Sophia, well it seems we are back in a similar position as DW got her smiley face this evening and as we are having a natural cycle, not sure whether we want to push for insem tomorrow rather than Thursday now LOL, how hard these decisions are when they affect you huh?! x x


----------



## mintyfaglady

IUI never worked for me anyway, delayed or not, so I'm perhaps not qualified to answer, but this question used to vex me sorely - if the medical experts at the clinic choose 24 hours as the optimum insem timing for the other 6 days of the week, why would they recommend you go ahead and do less than optimum timing if you hit a Saturday smiley? I'm sure that yes, it does work for some people, but it's not optimum and I think they should be more up front about that. If treatment was free or you were loaded, sure, what the hell, sling it up there and it might work, so medically speaking it's probably not BAD advice, but when you're struggling to scrape the money together for a cycle in the first place, I'd maybe think twice.

TBH I think it's more to do with raking in the cash. I cancelled a couple of insems due to this very problem, having lost nothing more than a month of trying and some OPKs, but then MFS introduced a charge for cancelling a cycle, £150 I think it was, to cover admin(!) You have to request treatment at the start of your cycle, so if you get a Saturday smiley your stuck either with shelling out for a less than perfect IUI or chucking £150 down the drain for the privilege of ovulating on the wrong day - stinks if you ask me.

We had treatment at MFS too and whilst I totally agree with PPs that the staff are all lovely and helpful, remember that they're bound to follow company policy on these things, and I have my suspicions that the money men are more than a little involved in that. Nobody was ever able to offer me a serious explanation as to why delayed insems are only ok on one day out of seven, though they were all full of anecdotes about how it had worked for some women.


----------



## sophia_snail

Thank you for all your replies.... I think everyone is saying the same thing, it can work, but is probably a bit less likely to. Fingers crossed I get my smiley tomorrow or friday and not Saturday! I can't tell you how envious I am of people with regular cycles!


----------



## Starz

Hi Sophia, 

Where we had treatment we had to do OPK at 7am and 7pm. If we have a morning surge then IUI was in the afternoon the next day. If we had an evening surge then IUI was late morning the day after next (which could have been 48 hours post surge). I'm not on pregnancy number 3 - so it worked for me! It does take several days for the egg to move down the fallopian tube so in theory the sperm has plenty of time to get to it!
HTH


----------

